# What do you think about this kit idea?



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

A new werewolf kit based on the howling or an American werewolf in london? The kit would really be like a werewolf, the real animal type, howling at at the moon, victim below with shreaded neck, left paw on the chest this could be cool. I have always wanted to do this. We have some cool ideas for this. This kit would be the opposite of any older styrene werewolf kits offered. Not Wolfman, but Werewolf with signs of a man in there somewhere. The kit has to be scary. The polls are going to get tougher with lots of really great ideas for New Tools being discussed. I guess this can go in the Horror series. Also what scale 1/12 or 1/8 1/10? Your thoughts are welcomed. I must say 1-8 would be tough.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> A new werewolf kit based on the howling or an American werewolf in london? The kit would really be like a werewolf, the real animal type, howling at at the moon, victim below with shreaded neck, left paw on the chest this could be cool. I have always wanted to do this. We have some cool ideas for this. This kit would be the opposite of any older styrene werewolf kits offered. Not Wolfman, but Werewolf with signs of a man in there somewhere. The kit has to be scary. The polls are going to get tougher with lots of really great ideas for New Tools being discussed. I guess this can go in the Horror series. Also what scale 1/12 or 1/8 1/10? Your thoughts are welcomed. I must say 1-8 would be tough.


I love the American werewolf in London flick and whatever scale you guys go with is ok with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I love the movie as well. Jack could be the victim.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> I love the movie as well. Jack could be the victim.


Now that would be sweet and what about 1/6 scale?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Wolf, 1/6 would be huge and costly.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

MEGA1 said:


> Wolf, 1/6 would be huge and costly.


No Kidding.Then smaller would be better:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Sounds like a cool idea to me! *An American Werewolf In London* is one of my all time favorite werewolf movies. As to size; which ever one works best for production and keeps the kit affordable.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Count me in for this kit :thumbsup:
Count me in for a few , actually:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

take a look at the werewolf from the second season of the revived 'doctor who'. its a nice middle ground between a bipedal and a quadrapedal werewolf.

while i like your idea, i think to the general public (and for that matter to most fans and modelers), the character has to be at lest somewhat bipedal to say "werewolf", as opposed to "weird feral animal". 

certainly the 'american werewolf in london' wolf was great, but without the back-story, if we had not seen the transformation and instead had just seen the end result, we wouldnt have known that the creature was a werewolf.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ehhh no interest. At least make it fit with the Aurora and most other plastic figures.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I might have to agree with DJ on this one. I'm more into the classic monsters that were less gory. I did like the movie quite a bit though. Now if you did one based on the movie would you not have to pay licensing rights? I don't know how costly something like that is but I guess by doing it you get the proclaim it is the movie monster on the box cover which adds to the customers desire to purchase it. However the movie is so old now you would be appealing pretty much to us "old" guys only. If you did produce a werewolf model is there a "generic" werewolf that wouldn't require licensing but would be in demand? And I don't know a single youngster that actually builds models anymore, at least none of my nephews or nieces do or seem to have any interest at all. And I've tried a bit to get them interested.

Bob K.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I like the idea. Maybe a Bernie Wrightson werewolf design. The man has mad skills. The licence should be cheaper and easier to aquire than going with a movie license. Just food for thought. He also has great zombies, vampires and even a super cool Frankenstein. ( more like Mary Shelly envisioned, than the movie versions) The more I think about it, this could be a match made in heaven...or hell...bwaahaaha


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

A licensed werewolf from _The Howling_ (1981) as a 1/8 scale styrene kit would be great. I have Screamin's 1/4 wolfie, but that takes up so much shelf space. Plus 1/8 scale would keep the figure consistent with the Aurora monsters.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

its a good idea,...but I would rather see someone do a 1/32 scale VULTURE from the old tv series SALVAGE ONE.....just a thought mega


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Strangely enough I was thinking the same thing the other night so I think it's a great idea. We've got werewolf kits but they're based on the older film werewolves that I'm not a huge fan of. 

Bram Stokers Dracula by Francis Ford Coppola and Silver Bullet also had a cool werewolves.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I would be all over any Werewolf kit you produced


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm totally on board with the American Werewolf kit, I have always wanted that one. I remember there was a resin kit years ago with the inspector's head on the base. As far as it being not recognized, how many of us on this board have not seen that movie? Really? I think it's a winner and I say as big as you can make it and keep the price reasonable.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I happen to like the werewolves from both _An American Werewolf in London_ and _The Howling_, so this idea gets a big thumbs up from me. :thumbsup:

Oh, and I also vote for 1/8th scale.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great idea...and please keep it in line with the Aurora monsters at 1/8 scale!

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Let's face it........a more wolf looking werewolf like in these films is long overdue in styrene. I think 1/8th is possibly the best scale and I agree with what razorwyre says about him being bipedal with the long hands/claws to looking like some weird animal....and the howling at the moon's a great idea.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I would definitely be interested in a kit from _An American Werewolf in London_, and would probably not be interested in a kit from _The Howling_ unless the sculpt won me over, but from what I've read on this and other forums like The Clubhouse I think there's enough interest in both films to make kits worthwhile. Personal preference, no larger than 1/8 scale and no smaller than the Monster Scenes kits (whatever scale they are).


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I really like this idea. Another werewolf not mentioned here is from Van Helsing. 










Scale? I would think 1/9th or 1/10th would work if there were two figures and a base. If there is just a single figure then 1/8th would be the best. Thanks MEGA1! :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

A Werewolf would be cool.
But I would really prefer something more along the lines of the ones in Dog Soldiers.
http://www.werewolves.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/dogsoldiers1.jpg


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd be in for an American Werewolf kit, definitely...as far as scale, I'd think nothing smaller than 1/10, but 1/8 would be more proper.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

A good werewolf would be great but as far as size goes , being the dedicated Auroraphile I'd go more for size than scale (if that makes any sense). Probably something around the 6" mark.....

Chris.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

Howling or american werewolf kits would be most welcome.. I lean ever so slightly towards howling... that movie gets no love at all..


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it's a great idea also. And I would be REAL happy with a 6" kit too!

Terry


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I think the monster guys would love a kit like this. It's not for me, but it would be cool!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

karvin said:


> I lean ever so slightly towards howling... that movie gets no love at all..


I like American Werewolf...but I LOVES me The Howling! Some of the NASTIEST-looking werewolves to grace the screen and a tip o' the hat to yesteryear's horror movie directors...what's NOT to like?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Agreed. The Howling's critters were damn scary beasties. Best werewolves I'd ever seen at the time.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Agree... never a fan of the 'I turn into a real-looking-wolf'. Howling's versions
are good... Underworld's needed more hair though!

Buc


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How about a kit of David in mid-change from American Werewolf? In half-man-half-wolf mode? The base can be his girlfriend's living room floor with the end table with the Mickey Mouse looking on.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Yessss!! American Werewolf!!!*

I would be all over this kit too!! Doesn't have to bee too gory either, maybe as he's making his way down the street scaring the hell out of people? Even better, maybe a kit of him making the final leap to kill Jenny Agutter as he's just had his moment of recognition with her? AWESOME!!! 
Cliff :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

mega, please clarify something: we are talking about an original design, not a licensed character, correct?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Something along the lie of these guys...








Mcdee


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Denis, I think I am getting sick!!! Stop that right now!!!

Bob K.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Something along the lie of these guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool cgi Mcdee! What are those from?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what movie these are from...I got them off of Photobucket...Anyone else know?
Here's a couple more from (I believe) the same flick...

















Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

They're actually pretty scary. If they're from a good film then I'll be heading down Blockbusters.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That last one looks like it might be from Van Helsing???

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> That last one looks like it might be from Van Helsing???
> 
> Chris.




I thought it might be Van Helsing. Haven't seen it but I've heard it's pretty mediocre (with some nice monsters).


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I thought it might be Van Helsing. Haven't seen it but I've heard it's pretty mediocre (with some nice monsters).


If you are a classic Universal monster fan it is definitely worth seeing. Saying that though realize it is flawed and as happens so often in movies these days, overwhelmed with special effects. It also has a certain campiness to it but does pay some tribute to the classics as was the intent of the producer. The werewolf in it was quite good as far as the effects generated werewolf seen on the screen. I enjoyed it and have a copy on DVD although I have only seen it one time in the theater at release. I will sit down one of these days and watch it again. And I will enjoy doing that although not as much as the original classics.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I know I'm in a minority on this one...
But I absolutely loved this movie:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> If you are a classic Universal monster fan it is definitely worth seeing. Saying that though realize it is flawed and as happens so often in movies these days, overwhelmed with special effects. It also has a certain campiness to it but does pay some tribute to the classics as was the intent of the producer. The werewolf in it was quite good as far as the effects generated werewolf seen on the screen. I enjoyed it and have a copy on DVD although I have only seen it one time in the theater at release. I will sit down one of these days and watch it again. And I will enjoy doing that although not as much as the original classics.
> 
> Bob K.


I think there's a few things that put me off it. First of all they had Jackman looking like a Matrix reject with a......an automatic firing crossbow like a machine gun (which sounds ridiculous), I've heard it had a Heavy Metal type score and it was obviously an attempt to appeal to kids so they'd buy action figures of this Van Helsing dude and the various monsters, and teenage boys who like macho guys going around in trenchcoats with big gun type thingies.

The monsters do look cool though. Which is a shame as I'd like to have seen them in a better film.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I know I'm in a minority on this one...
> But I absolutely loved this movie:thumbsup:
> Mcdee



So those werewolves must be from another film and not Van Helsing?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Actually they just might be...I'll have to watch Van Helsing again to check...but I think Chris is right
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's awkward to remember what's in a film sometimes, especially if you've only seen it once. 

I wonder when Mega's putting the next poll up?


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> I've heard it had a Heavy Metal type score .


Its had a "loud bombastic score" but by no means was it Heavy Metal.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The first one is from Underworld. The second one is from Van Helsing, where the werewolf fights with Dracula at the end.




mcdougall said:


> I'm not sure what movie these are from...I got them off of Photobucket...Anyone else know?
> Here's a couple more from (I believe) the same flick...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> I thought it might be Van Helsing. Haven't seen it but I've heard it's pretty mediocre (with some nice monsters).





rkoenn said:


> If you are a classic Universal monster fan it is definitely worth seeing.


_Van Helsing_ is worse than mediocre, and it isn't worth seeing under any circumstances.

Okay, that's a bit of an overstatement. Wait...no it's not. The film is rubbish from start to finish, and it's an insult to every fan of the Universal classic horror films.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Agree with Zombie on Van Helsing. What a disappointment!

As for the subject at hand. The concept of a new werewolf doesn't do a lot for me right off the bat, but I thought the same about Sinbad. With the right sculpt, who knows...?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> _Van Helsing_ is worse than mediocre, and it isn't worth seeing under any circumstances.
> 
> Okay, that's a bit of an overstatement. Wait...no it's not. The film is rubbish from start to finish, and it's an insult to every fan of the Universal classic horror films.




Sounds like a waste of some good monsters.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Sounds like a waste of some good monsters.


Its worth watching for the babes. :tongue:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Solium said:


> Its worth watching for the babes. :tongue:




Maybe I will watch it then!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> A new werewolf kit based on the howling or an American werewolf in london? The kit would really be like a werewolf, the real animal type, howling at at the moon, victim below with shreaded neck, left paw on the chest this could be cool. I have always wanted to do this. We have some cool ideas for this. This kit would be the opposite of any older styrene werewolf kits offered. Not Wolfman, but Werewolf with signs of a man in there somewhere. The kit has to be scary. The polls are going to get tougher with lots of really great ideas for New Tools being discussed. I guess this can go in the Horror series. Also what scale 1/12 or 1/8 1/10? Your thoughts are welcomed. I must say 1-8 would be tough.


A kit of the transformation was already done years ago in resin.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Solium said:


> Its worth watching for the babes. :tongue:


You're not wrong Solium:thumbsup:




 
What's not to love?





 Sorry guys guess you'll have to watch it on You Tube 
Mcdee


----------

